# Ariens Compact 26 or Ariens Deluxe 28



## srheinz (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm kinda stuck between these two models... Ariens compact 26 and the Ariens deluxe 28. From what I've read on here, Ariens makes a quality snowblower. Both seem pretty solidly built and I don't want something made out of plastic. These feel a lot stronger than the Troy-built, cub cadets, and craftsmans out there. Anybody have one of these machines? Any problems? I have a long driveway and need the two stage size to keep up with our snowy midwest winters. The compact model has a smaller footprint than the deluxe but seems to have the same engine (249cc briggs). Does anyone know if there is any good reason to go with the larger deluxe model? Space is a little bit of an issue.


----------



## EastCoast (Oct 7, 2004)

I had an Ariens Compact 24 for six years, solid machine, unpowered, go with the deluxe. I sold mine and purchased a 2011 Honda HS928TA.

Looking forward to the snow.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

If the compact was underpowered, why would he want to go with a bigger unit with the same engine? Wouldnt that be even more underpowered? Just a thought. How long a driveway heinz? What kind of snowfall is average? Nothing would be worse than buying a new blower only to be cursing it 2 hrs into the first storm because it is too small a machine for what you need.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

I've got an Ariens 775...Single Stage... Powdered snow...Chucks the snow a really good distance... Slushy wet stuff just kinda moves it... Only thing I've done to mine is replaced a belt (Tractor Supply Universal Belt) and had the carb cleaned once... Check the warrentee's on all the snowblowers your look'n at... Then find out how many places will do service on it in your area!

Good luck to ya!


----------



## srheinz (Sep 24, 2010)

BlizzardBeater;1077745 said:


> If the compact was underpowered, why would he want to go with a bigger unit with the same engine? Wouldnt that be even more underpowered? Just a thought. How long a driveway heinz? What kind of snowfall is average? Nothing would be worse than buying a new blower only to be cursing it 2 hrs into the first storm because it is too small a machine for what you need.


Have a house on a corner lot with driveway entrances both sides. 3800sqft total. Figured a 28in would be enough. I think the Ariens both cone with the same 249cc polar force engine. I'm on the border on Illinois and Wisconsin so we get 3-6" pretty common plus two or three dumps of 12"+.


----------



## EastCoast (Oct 7, 2004)

BlizzardBeater,

I had a Compact 24, I'm sure the engine was even smaller than what is offered with the 26 or 28.

There are offering that same engine on a Compact and Deluxe..... that's crazy.


----------



## sanitaire (Nov 12, 2006)

I have a small HS724 from honda. 24" wide. on tracks. hydrostatic. commerical engine. starts on one pull in cold alaskan weather. 2,000 bucks. spendy yes, but 9 years of blowing snow with no problems it's worth it.


----------



## EastCoast (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm with you just purchased a HS928, with tracks..... These are machines!


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

I have an areins pro 28 and it will cut up everything. I even cut down a solid wet and icy snowplile I made with the plow last year to open up parking spaces. I would go with the pro series it will do everythong you ask it to do.It costs like 1k but will last you for a long long time.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Dont get me wrong guys, just about any blower will get the job done, eventually. But the difference could be spending half an hour or struggling for two hours. Usually, the best idea is not to try to buy the cheapest machine that will get the job done but to spend what you can to get the best machine you can afford that will be a joy to operate and be around for 20 years. One of the best blowers I have is a 1985 or 86 Gilson ST824. You want to make sure you buy quality.


----------



## srheinz (Sep 24, 2010)

Checked out the Toro Line today and spoke with a salesman. I mentioned the plastic chute looked a little flimsy and cheap. He said toro did this on purpose because the snow won't stick to the inside of the chute and the metal chutes on Ariens get clogged up a lot easier. Anyone had a problem?


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

Never has a problem with ariens chute. I do spary fluid film in it. Although I ran it with out any as well, never clogged. Toro makes a goog product as well. I can attest that the pro28 ariens works real well. It was put to the test and then some last year. I went with the ariens because of the proximity of the dealer. The honda with hydo drive is above and beyond and its close to 2k, so iwent with the ariens. You wont go wrong with the toro , use search and check it out.


----------



## srheinz (Sep 24, 2010)

vt properties;1078976 said:


> I have an areins pro 28 and it will cut up everything. I even cut down a solid wet and icy snowplile I made with the plow last year to open up parking spaces. I would go with the pro series it will do everythong you ask it to do.It costs like 1k but will last you for a long long time.


I priced the Pro28. It's more like 2k. A little outta my price range. Unless you know a place where I can get one of these for 1k?


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

I dropped the ball I paid about 2k. I made a mistake I thought it was 1k, sorry about that. Anyways I use it for a commecial building and the sidewalk.


----------

